# check this shit out



## mothafunk (Oct 11, 2010)

the hail seizures on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
dandelion junk queens on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

saw em both at a house show in seattle, they kick ass.


----------

